# Help me with some paleo breakfast ideas



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

DD isn't all that into eggs and I'm trying to watch our grocery budget so we won't have much bacon around here in the coming weeks.

I'm hoping for some new ideas, I'm in a bit of a cooking rut.

I regularly make pancakes, waffles, breakfast cookies, and yogurt. I'd love to get more eggs into dd but am out of clever ideas now that bacon isn't such a staple.

Any suggestions are most appreciated.

THANKS!


----------



## amysue (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't eat eggs, either. I don't know how close to paleo this is, but I'm watching carbs pretty close and the two end up being similar.

My breakfasts a lot of mornings are some diced, sauteed veggies. Usually some onions, peppers, zucchini, mushrooms, tomato, whatever else I have on hand. Season well and then dice some leftover meat or some sausage links (cooked). Once the veggies are cooked, I melt cheese over it all. Sometimes I add salsa.

Also, just some lunchmeat and sliced cheese, maybe a handful of almonds and some raw veggies.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

We stay away from grains altogether so anything without grain is usually okay for us.

You just made me hungry! lol And, it's snack time.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

What about pancakes made with coconut flour--you have to use eggs so it's a good way of hiding them. My husband HATES pancakes. One night I made the kids coconut flour pancakes for dinner and my husband begrudgingly agreed to have some too. He was shocked how much better they taste than wheat pancakes. Oh, and I add freshly ground flax seed as well.

This is the recipe book I use. http://www.amazon.com/Cooking-Coconut-Flour-Gluten-Free-Alternative/dp/0941599884/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338872848&sr=8-1


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

YES! Pancakes and waffles using both almond and coconut flour are a staple in our house. My kids are kinda over them. This is the reason I'm out of ideas! What kid gets sick of pancakes and waffles?!? Seriously, if I had it my way breakfast would consist of quiche or frittata or pancakes/waffles with bacon/sausage and eggs. Fruit on the side each day, of course. We tend to make fruit smoothies to go with our breakfast. The kids love them and I add coconut water and kombucha as well as super food add ins so I like that part.

This morning I oven fried zucchini and served yogurt on the side. My pan fried zucchini is better so I'll likely not use the oven method again but it was only successful with ds. DD was not impressed. I don't think she likes veggies in the morning.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

We aren't paleo for the sake of being paleo. We have dietary restrictions that come very close to being paleo so, to make things easier, I just say paleo.

Thanks for the ideas ladies. I'm not usually lacking in menu ideas, just can't seem to get breakfast rolling the past week or so.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Not so kid friendly, but I love a plate of baby spinach or arugula with an egg cooked over easy dropped on top of it for breakfast. Then sprinkle with diced tomato. I also like to do broccoli (boiled or steamed) for breakfast with eggs & potatoes.

Would your dd prefer a scramble of eggs - less egg, more other stuff like cheese, peppers, seasoning? My kiddo who doesn't really eat eggs will eat more of a scramble (Not that that's saying much, it's still very little







). There's a really interesting one I make that's almost surprisingly good - eggs, grated apple, cheddar cheese, chopped spinach, green onion. Get's a little sweet from the apple, other crunchy flavors blend in well. Isn't particularly eggy tasting.

Custards? (Not entirely sure whether it would fit into your diet. . .). Egg custard, or pumpkin custard are yummy for breakfast. I know I've seen recipes out there for coconut flour baked mini donuts too.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

Leftover dinner?









Seriously, though, I will heat the night before's stew of meat and vegetables in a pan and whisk a couple eggs over it to stretch for breakfast.

I usually cook a frying pan of greens and fry eggs in them.

Are your eggs good enough to crack a raw one into your smoothies? We did this when we had our own chickens.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

When we were primal, my kids would have loads of eggs. I am allergic to eggs so I would usually have leftover cold chicken and dark chocolate.

Now that we are not primal anymore, my kids have eggs and GF oatmeal.


----------



## jheshutzki (Sep 6, 2012)

There are some great recipes out there for Paleo breakfasts. I'm kind of amazed at just how many things are still available to eat when eating Paleo.

For example, my kids and I have been enjoying this pancakes recipe: http://paleoforkids.net/paleo-pancakes/

Do some googling! I'm sure you'll find plenty of things your kids will love.


----------



## mtbmomma (Feb 12, 2010)

My Dd (almost 4) loves homemade pumpkin pudding for breakfast. Just a large can of pumpkin, 3 eggs, 1 cup milk or coconut milk, pumpkin pie spice and a bit of sweetener of your choice (optional) . Also a banana with almond butter and sprinkled with coconut when we aren't up for eggs or yogurt, usually with a glass of milk. I usually eat eggs, leftovers, a piece of fruit or skip breakfast myself.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

DH isn't paleo but does a spin on low carb. He likes all of these things and so do our kids.

barley porridge with coconut milk kefir

red beans and sauteed spinach

quesadilla in a low carb tortilla (not sure if that workds for you)

beef hash with leftover stew and eggs


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

How about a bowl of home made soup? This is probably my favourite breakfast!


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

DS eats homemade yogurt with frozen blueberries and honey practically every day. He also loves smoothies, which is a good way to hide a few veggies. I usually make him a pina colada smoothie (coconut milk, whey, frozen pineapple, mango, and banana) and add enough greens to make it a nice creamy green color. Blueberry smoothies also get some greens b/c the dark color of the berries hides the green.


----------

